# House Energy Bill Doesn't Include Auto Fuel Efficiency Requirement



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

U.S. automakers say they might be run out of business, because they would have to retool and make smaller and lighter vehicles that are not as popular with U.S. consumers in order to meet the tough fuel economy requirements.

More...


----------

